# Hi



## jfbach (Apr 17, 2005)

This is is my formal greeting...

My name is Jamie, I'm from Wisconsin and I, like many of you, actively and obsessively work at my High school on the stage crew. I decided to join this forum because I need a resource to answer questions and also a place where pepole don't think it is wierd that i can identify lighting fixtures when I see them on tv. Or dod you guys think that is wierd? haha

Wow... this message is reeeeeeaaally lame. Oh, well.


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 17, 2005)

jfbach said:


> This is is my formal greeting...
> 
> My name is Jamie, I'm from Wisconsin and I, like many of you, actively and obsessively work at my High school on the stage crew. I decided to join this forum because I need a resource to answer questions and also a place where pepole don't think it is wierd that i can identify lighting fixtures when I see them on tv. Or dod you guys think that is wierd? haha
> 
> Wow... this message is reeeeeeaaally lame. Oh, well.



Hi there and WELCOME to Controlbooth! We hope you enjoy your time here, and we hope you feel free to ask questions (no question is dumb--so ask away!) and we hope you share information to answer questions others may have as well. 

Please visit us often and tell your friends.
-w


----------



## avkid (Apr 17, 2005)

I watch music videos to see what mics they are using, that's not weird at all(I hope) Welcome to controlbooth!!!!
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon(part 1 of 2)
sometimes also known as Phil


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 17, 2005)

anywhere i go i always look and the fixtures or mics. i do it sometimes automaticly, which scares me. well welcome. where in wisconsin are you? im in beloit.


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey, welcome to controlbooth.com!

Nope, that's not weird @ all! My friends all thought I was a little crazy this past week when we went on an English fieldtrip to go see a production of "Julius Ceasar" and I spent more time looking up at the lights then I did down at the actors! (It drove me crazy too that the sound tech kept cutting off the sound effects before they were done resonating (and he/she didnt fade them out eather, there was just a hard cut out.. didnt sound too good, but still i was probably the only one who heard it!)) 

Please feel free to ask any questions and also to add your experience in any other topics being discussed arround the foums! 

Welcome to Conttrolbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## jfbach (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm from Stevens Point, I've been around Beloit though, it's a nice city.


----------

